# Problem with downloading FreeBSD-9.0-BETA2-i386-dvd1.iso



## vadim64 (Sep 7, 2011)

I try to get FreeBSD-9.0-BETA2-i386-dvd1.iso from ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/i386/i386/ISO-IMAGES/9.0/FreeBSD-9.0-BETA2-i386-dvd1.iso, but downloading evety time freeze on 77%(402,171,864). I use direct connection to Internet, without any proxies or alg. Where can I find mirror of this iso-image or read about prefer matter for downloading this?


----------



## SirDice (Sep 7, 2011)

Handbook: Appendix A.2 FTP Sites


----------

